# Havanese Hotline



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

For people who aren't members of the HCA, the person to contact for a subscription to the Havanese Hotline is [email protected] 
If you don't get a response, please let me know. I'm sorry some of you have had problems
********************
Update, and editing my original post.
********************
Those of you who are wanting the Hotline, would you please pm me or send me your email address please? My email address is in the link in my signature (I don't want to post it here to avoid a ton of spam mail)
The editor of the Hotline is going to get the subscriptions for you.
I'm going to add this at the end of this thread also in case people go to the last page automatically for updates. Thank you so much for your patience, it's very appreciated.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
Havanese Hotline is a different magazine from Our Havanese?If we e-mail or call the number will they bill you or how does that work?The Hav Hotline profit goes to help the HCA right?Does Our Havanese benefit the HCA as well?
Thank you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan,
> Havanese Hotline is a different magazine from Our Havanese?If we e-mail or call the number will they bill you or how does that work?The Hav Hotline profit goes to help the HCA right?Does Our Havanese benefit the HCA as well?
> Thank you.


Hi Julie,
The Havanese Hotline and Our Havanese are two different magazines. The Havanese Hotline is not for profit and none of us on the staff are paid. The profit, if any, goes to the HCA.
Our Havanese is a for profit magazine and is put out by Kitty and the profits, if any, are hers and has nothing to do with HCA.
I like and get both magazines. The Havanese Hotline can publish things that Our Havanese can't and Our Havanese can publish things that the Havanese Hotline can't. Clear as mud, isn't it? :laugh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan---
:dance:Clear as Mud!:dance:
I e-mailed and so hopefully I'll have a subscription soon!Whoo-hoo more havanese!!!

How exciting that you are a part of the magazine!:becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan---
> :dance:Clear as Mud!:dance:
> I e-mailed and so hopefully I'll have a subscription soon!Whoo-hoo more havanese!!!
> 
> How exciting that you are a part of the magazine!:becky:


I'm really lucky to be a part of a great staff. I collect and find things for articles (I may hit some of you up for stories) <G> and write a dog training column for it.
Melissa does the front cover and WOW does she do a beautiful job with it!! I always get my copy of the Hotline late....I think it's because the postman likes it so much he reads it first cause it's so pretty :becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I sent in another request for info how to subscribe. I titled both "Havanese Hotline Subscription Request"...so I hope it isn't headed to the spam box 

I sent it the day before yesterday, so maybe if I don't hear back in a week, you can help me out, Jan? My email is [email protected]

I'm still working on the harness article. I just couldn't send in a half-arse attempt. I couldn't get it finished before vacation. Life is crazy enough with 7 kids and my own business! ound:

I should be done w/ that in a few weeks.

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I e-mailed them also.....so I'll let you know if I hear anything from them.:director:We need subscriptions here:director: eace: 
Won't it be fun?I can hardly wait!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes we DO, Julie!  I can't get enough Havanese News! hehe.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you go to HCA website, there is a link to a subscription form that you can print out and send in. That is how I did it. I am not sure if you can do it online.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK...go to HCA website and on upper right you will see "Latest News and Updated Information". Click on that and scroll down the page until you see Hotline. It says "click here to subscribe". You have to print out the form and mail it in.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Jan, Is there a way to pay by credit card or paypal? I printed out the application for a subscription months ago, but getting an "US money order" is a chore. I never go to the bank anymore.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Jan, Is there a way to pay by credit card or paypal? I printed out the application for a subscription months ago, but getting an "US money order" is a chore. I never go to the bank anymore.


I'm sorry, I don't know Debbie. I don't deal with that end of the Hotline. Email Katie and ask her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know Jan,I have not heard a peep yet...........
Kara have you?

Should we go to the website like Michelle did?She had better luck.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill see Carolyn at Nationals. Yall just want me to sign you up?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> Just wanted to let you know Jan,I have not heard a peep yet...........
> Kara have you?
> 
> Should we go to the website like Michelle did?She had better luck.....


NOPE! I haven't heard a single word. I've even been checking my spam box to see if her response went there accidentally. I was starting to wonder if I was banned from the magazine? ound: But since they haven't contacted you either, I'll drop the conspiracy theory! 

Melissa, that would be great! Or atleast give her our emails or phone #'s to subscribe. I'm surprised that there isn't some online way w/ a paypal link to do it? Or even set up on Amazon? Maybe you could suggest these types of things to bring in subscribers.

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> NOPE! I haven't heard a single word. I've even been checking my spam box to see if her response went there accidentally. I was starting to wonder if I was banned from the magazine? ound: But since they haven't contacted you either, I'll drop the conspiracy theory!
> 
> Melissa, that would be great! Or atleast give her our emails or phone #'s to subscribe. I'm surprised that there isn't some online way w/ a paypal link to do it? Or even set up on Amazon? Maybe you could suggest these types of things to bring in subscribers.
> 
> ...


I don't know if Carolyn is going to be at the National. She has something she's dealing with right now. I'll see if I can get some answers for you and thank you for letting me know. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
Maybe we should go the website like Michelle did?I can print it off and send it in......that is fine with me.I'll wait till you post back and let us know.....

Thanks for the offer Melissa.......I do want to know about the shirt before you leave for Nationals---If I can't get one,I'd like to have you pick me one up.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan,
> Maybe we should go the website like Michelle did?I can print it off and send it in......that is fine with me.I'll wait till you post back and let us know.....
> 
> Thanks for the offer Melissa.......I do want to know about the shirt before you leave for Nationals---If I can't get one,I'd like to have you pick me one up.


I believe they're going to post the shirts for sale on the HCA website. I don't know if they're going to add the other things for sale as well. It probably depends on if they have any left over. There's a really beautiful throw they're selling at the National and did a great job overseeing the work done to make sure it was high quality. 
There are some surprises that they did with the logo also and everyone was so kind and asked me if they could use it for different things so I've gotten to see sneak previews as things were made. Oh, I'm jealous that I'm not going to be there!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Just wanted to let you know Jan,I have not heard a peep yet...........
> Kara have you?
> 
> Should we go to the website like Michelle did?She had better luck.....


Has she gotten the Hotline?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but I usually get it late, more towards the end of the month.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh good--Michelle---I wasn't sure you were on here,and I was going to PM you to ask!Together we will figure this out and all get our magazines!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet, but I usually get it late, more towards the end of the month.


We're still working on the fall issue. It won't be out for a while yet and the National will be covered in it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Those of you who are wanting the Hotline, would you please pm me or send me your email address please? My email address is in the link in my signature (I don't want to post it here to avoid a ton of spam mail)
The editor of the Hotline is going to get the subscriptions for you.
I'm going to add this at the end of this thread also in case people go to the last page automatically for updates. Thank you so much for your patience, it's very appreciated.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ill see Carolyn at Nationals. Yall just want me to sign you up?


She isn't going to be there Melissa. She would love to go just as I'd really love to be there but has things going on that prevent it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

*Update on ordering the Havanese Hotline*

The form for ordering the Hotline has been revised to have Carolyn's email address on it now. You can also email her at [email protected] to order the Hotline. 
When you order the Hotline, you get all issues from that year although we ran out of the Spring issue so that can be emailed to you in pdf format or you can get the winter issue (2006)
I collect articles, write a dog training column, and look for interesting stories of people and their havs so if you have something you'd like to share, feel free to pm me. You don't have to be a member of the HCA to write something for the Hotline.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I just sent an email to that address.

Hopefully, the 4th time is a charm 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
You should hear from her(Carolyn) pretty quickly because I did already!:clap2:She e-mail's you a form to fill out.We'll get our magazines!:whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

How does this publication differ or compare to "Our havanese", thank you!
Jill


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Jan, I got my e-mail with the form also.
Kara, if you dont hear anything I can e-mail you the form to mail in with your payment.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I did receive the form!! :whoo: Unfortunately, the first time I tried to open it......it shut my computer down! :frusty: But I did get it open this morning! Now...I just have to go to the office since my printer is out of ink. Shew....complications! lol

Thanks everyone!
Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jillnors2 said:


> How does this publication differ or compare to "Our havanese", thank you!
> Jill


They run along the same line except the Hotline is the official publication of the Havanese Club of America. The Hotline has the president's, recording secretary, corresponding secretary, and treasurer reports and has the minutes of the meetings. Right now with all of the changes, those minutes of the meetings are pretty popular. The Hotline is not for profit, Our Havanese is for profit.
Our Havanese and the Hotline both run articles from Havanese owners and professionals and have ads in them. Kitty can run some things we can't and we can run some things she can't. The last time I looked, the Hotline cost 35.00 for 6 issues and is free to HCA members. I like both of them and am a contributing editor for the Hotline. Clear as mud? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How long does it usually take to get the magazines?I still have never heard a peep.......anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I was wondering that, too. I sent the check awhile back 

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The new ones I have just been mailed, only a few people have got them so far. Just be on the lookout!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

okay great--Thanks Melissa.I think I sent in the money in August...I'm thinking it is taking a very long time---but I'll keep watching!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

There has not been one out since then. Its not a monthly publication. I think we do 5 a year. Its worth the wait!!!! If you dont get this one, let me know. I will MAKE SURE you get one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't wait to get mine. I keep checking daily, but it seems to take longer to come all the way to California!  It is worth the wait though!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree it might be the postman .. I never get my People magazine when i am supposed to .. it is always late and i figured it out they sit in their truck and read it and it takes them at least a day or two to finish it as it is always late.. by at least 2 days


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I agree it might be the postman .. I never get my People magazine when i am supposed to .. it is always late and i figured it out they sit in their truck and read it and it takes them at least a day or two to finish it as it is always late.. by at least 2 days


ound:I think that's what they do with my "fun" stuff too!The bills though--get here without a delay--a "speedy delivery" on those!ound:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have only gotten one since I order it and that was about 9 months maybe longer


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK I just check my mail and I think every thing is fix for mine I just got the Fall Hotline:whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> There has not been one out since then. Its not a monthly publication. I think we do 5 a year. Its worth the wait!!!! If you dont get this one, let me know. I will MAKE SURE you get one.


Take a look at the beautiful covers we have. Our very own Melissa does them and they are*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!* :first:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jan, I got my issue today! Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was told the reason they are late is they waited for Nationals so they could include that. I got mine today. You all will not be disappointed with this issue. Great letter from the new Pres. of HCA. Also lots of info on the new direction of HCA and also, what AKC thinks about the HSDAA. 

Ans, the best part of this issue is the inside back cover...great photo ad of Stogie, Melissa!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm excited!I hope the postman hurries his hiney along and brings my copy!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me too! DO they send them in alphabetical order??? LOL.....

Julie, maybe our name just isn't up yet! 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I got mine yesterday. Gorgeous pictures Melissa.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I must have missed the link - can someone point me in the right direction so I can sign up as well .


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I still haven't gotten my issue--nor has my check been cashed.......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't gotten mine either?  Not sure if the check has been cashed, I should probably go look, ehh?

It was a month ago....atleast. 

Who do we follow up with?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to know too.My check was from August I believe.I sent 35.00


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Contact [email protected]. She should be able to help you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I haven't gotten mine either?  Not sure if the check has been cashed, I should probably go look, ehh?
> 
> It was a month ago....atleast.
> 
> ...


:frusty: I'm going to show Carolyn this thread. Thanks for posting the problems you're having.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I did e-mail her and ask about it tonight......I'll post if I get a reply.I was just stumped when my check hadn't even been through the bank:suspicious:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

I checked this morning and my check has not cleared either! 

I sent it in a business envelope from work, but that shouldn't matter, huh? I handwrote the addy.

I'll send an email, too.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

I emailed and this is the reply I just got:



> As far as I know, all the checks received have been deposited. I am on vacation until Oct. 30 so when I return home I will check my files to see if something was misplaced. I will email you as soon as I know.


****sigh****

Didn't we mail in our checks at about the same time? I wonder why they are both misplaced. I hope she finds them. LOL, I'm about to give up.

My 11 year old son could probably subscribe to 'Playboy' much easier than I can the Hotline! LOL ound: I feel jinxed with this!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Julie,
> 
> I emailed and this is the reply I just got:
> 
> ...


Who was that reply from?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Katie Schuler. I emailed the addy above.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I got the same thing Kara.She was going on vacation till the 30th.My check (as near as I know)has never been cashed and of course,not magazine 1!:frusty:
I've never heard back from her since she returned from vacation.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would also like to get a subscription to this magazine, but just cannot figure out how to get someone to take my money!! lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Ryan I think there is a link here at the beginning of the thread...but I'd say "GOOD LUCK" to ya!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> Well Ryan I think there is a link here at the beginning of the thread...but I'd say "GOOD LUCK" to ya! Heck in Canada,you could get quicker results then we do.They never told Kara and I we need to walk there barefoot to pick up the magazinesound:


Julie.

You mean "walk barefoot on burning coals with wild lions and cougars chasing us....across the Sahara Desert"!!!!!!!!

Uhh.....they could make a "reality show" on trying to get a subscription!!!! ound:

Oh, and did I mention...that my 12 year old son could get his hands on Hustler and Playboy...easier?ound:

Umm...yeah. I've given up hope on ever subscribing to the Hotline. The last I heard...the person that handles "subscriptions" would be back from vacation around the 30th (?)...and she would go "look and see if she misplaced my check, and Julie's"....well....still..NO word from her. I'd bet she's long forgotten about me.

And now I have a check...floating around in the abyss that hasn't been cashed. That unnerves me a tad...

They should really take a look at the subscription process, If it was my magazine...I'd want it to be efficient.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara---ound:You are SO right!ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gee, I'm really surprised that this has happened to you guys. When I have questions, they have always answered right away. I would try calling them and see if you get a response that way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I e-mailed katie again hoping for a response......Kara----you might want to as well if you haven't already.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm surprised as well. Katie has come across as very prompt in her Hotline communication when I've sent her e-mails in the past. Since we are getting close to the end of the year, she may be sorting through a lot of subscription info too. My first year of trying to subscribe, I sent my info in around the end of summer and it ended up getting held until January due to some confusion with overlapping years and subscription confusion, but I thought that was probably a rare occurance.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

I sent another email. Its been about 2-3 months and my check hasn't been cashed (nor Julie's) So maybe it is a 'bad time of year' for them?

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is possible. Between the National and getting ready for the end of subscriptions and requests for new ones, in addition to whatever else is going on in their lives right now (since it is a volunteer position).

If you don't hear anything by mid next week, let me know and I'll verify email info.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have not heard a peep=======have you Kara?Before she at least replied to my e-mail.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nope, Nada..Nothing. Maybe she's out of town again? LOL **sigh**I'll let you know if I hear from her. I hope we aren't blacklisted. 

Kara


----------



## Carolyn Heaton (Aug 6, 2006)

*Havanese Hotline Subscriptions*

I understand your eagerness to get your Hotlines, but I am sorry to read some of the posts that have been made on this list.

Whenever you subscribe to a magazine, it takes a while for the issues to start arriving. The Hotline is published quarterly, so depending on where we are in production and how many issues we have ordered printed when you request a subscription, it may take different lengths of time to get yours started.

What is easy to lose sight of is that all people who have HCA 'jobs' are volunteers. While we do the best we can to meet our commitments, we (like everyone else) have many other things going on in our lives. Sometimes we go on vacation, or get sick, or are raising active families, etc., and unexpected things slow us down a bit.

What we will do for you is send you a complimentary copy of the winter issue, and apply the money you sent to a full subscription for 2008. I have your checks. I do not deposit checks that are sent to me until I know the first issue has been mailed.

We truly appreciate the subscription requests we receive, and they are very important to us. I am sorry if you feel that we neglected you, and it is a good reminder to us of the importance it is to communicate well with those who are asking something of us.

I hope you enjoy your winter issue of the Hotline.

Carolyn Heaton, Editor
the Havanese Hotline


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Where do I send my payment for a subscription? I had contacted Jan about this, but have not heard anything...

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Carolyn Heaton (Aug 6, 2006)

*Hotline subscription*

Ryan-- You can send a request for a subscription to Katie Shuler at [email protected] and send a check or money order made payable to HCA to Katie at 307 Unity Street, Thomasville, NC 27360.

Unfortunately, because of an increase in publishing and mailing costs, we have raised the subscription rate to $40 for 2008. If you get your order in and paid for within the next week, we will send you a complimentary copy of the winter issue and start your full subscription as of January 1, 2008. (The first 2008 issue is mailed in March.)

If you do not hear back from Katie within a reasonable period of time, please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks for your interest.
Carolyn


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carolyn,
Is the Winter Issue you are referring to,the issue covering the Nationals?I appreciate you doing this and now knowing my check wasn't lost in the mail etc.My apologizes if you were offended by our comments here.We were/are overly excited to get our issues and the waiting when others received there's ........that is what fed the comments(besides having worked in retail and customer service)--so I'm looking at it through my own experiences,not as a volunteer in an organization.Thank you for your post and for taking care of this this.I look forward to the subscription.:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie's right. I didn't realize that it was a volunteer effort and not a profitable magazine, so I didn't really take into account that it would take so much longer, or I guess I was worried about having a check lost or uncashed. I appreciate your generosity and efforts!

Warmest,
Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait!!  
Thanks Carolyn for your reply. I assure you, I am emailing you very shortly.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I got my Hotline and a few back issues!!! :whoo: WOO hoo! My DH is oohing and awwing over all the pretty doggies and pictures in it!  I can't believe he snatched it up first!! haha
Yay!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just got my Havanese Hotline. Melissa, love Stogie on the cover. Also, did you put the collage together of "My favorite things". I noticed some of our forum babies in it. Nice surprise!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Stogie looks great on the cover. 

There is also a page that says, "These are a few of out favorite things". There are a bunch of Hav's that look familiar. Anybody know if that's Kubrick, Lilly, Marley, Cash & Jasper on page 54?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester is in the bottom right corner of "my favorite things"~
The editor asks for candid pictures every once in a while...so I send in pics when I can!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Did Kubrick get in? I sent some pictures in but I never heard back from them. I don't get the Havanese Hotline. Would someone be able to scan that page for me?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes he got in!
He is front and center....looking right at the camera with his rope toy between his front legs~ Too cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh ok, I know that picture. Thanks Katie!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I only did the cover. I will tell you, I HATE putting my dogs on the cover. I hate it!!!! Only because people will come back and say yada yada yada... Im doing it because I can... and the whole dog show world can be mean. It doesn't bother me, but that's a lot of people to beat up. 

However this was in the middle of my staph infection and I was tired and cranky and not exactly social.. so I took him in my studio, got some cheese and made a cover. 
Not that I NEED to explain it... but thats the way it is. With all the great photos for the calendar, I have SOOOO Many hopes for the hotline.

Thanks to everyone who liked it, he is a cute boy. I did my Christmas cards with this photo and Goldie and the bears as the centerfold. 

Melissa


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Did Kubrick get in? I sent some pictures in but I never heard back from them. I don't get the Havanese Hotline. Would someone be able to scan that page for me?


I sent all of the pictures mailed to me to Carolyn but she has the final say of what goes in. Since you all are getting your Hotline I'll probably get mine in another week. It takes forever for mail to get here! I think the postman likes to read it before delivering it too <G>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I only did the cover. I will tell you, I HATE putting my dogs on the cover. I hate it!!!! Only because people will come back and say yada yada yada... Im doing it because I can... and the whole dog show world can be mean. It doesn't bother me, but that's a lot of people to beat up.
> 
> However this was in the middle of my staph infection and I was tired and cranky and not exactly social.. so I took him in my studio, got some cheese and made a cover.
> Not that I NEED to explain it... but thats the way it is. With all the great photos for the calendar, I have SOOOO Many hopes for the hotline.
> ...


I don't have patience for that kind of thing Melissa. The words, "Bite me" come to mind with catty people. You had your reasons for what you did (other than Stogie is one heck of a beautiful hav) and don't need to explain yourself to anyone. You work hard to make beautiful covers and from me there is a huge THANK YOU.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, this Hotline sounds terrific. I've never subscribed to it. I thought it was strictly a show magazine since it's put out by HCA. I need to check it out if there are candids in there too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had mine waiting for me when I got home with Lacy from the hospital.What a treat to see Stogie on the cover!What a great looking guy!

I thought I saw some familiar cute furry faces too!:clap2: How awesome!:clap2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't gotten mine yet!  Maybe today?

Although...I did get a postcard to Renew my subscription? Maybe the back issues I received was the subscription and I need to renew? *scratches head*? I dunno.

Kara


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Being a new Hav owner I thought it would be a great way read all I could about the Hav world. 
I just subscribed last month and got the one holiday issue with the postcard to renew my subscription. Maybe the back issues are still coming?? hmm. I was confused too Kara! I do LOVE the one issue I got! 

Diana


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a renewal notice too, maybe everyone got one for the beginning of the year? Weird. 

At least ya'll are getting them now, I hope you dont have to pay every other month. HAHA. 

And thanks yall! Santa Stogie deserves a cover since he sits in front of the camera like that. HAHA. I am going to video tape me photographing the dogs one day.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, subscriptions are only for one year, so if you subscribed at the end of a year, you get all the back issues for the year with it. Diana, if you haven't received the back issues, you can drop an email to ask which year they subscribed you.

I don't know what the deal is, but I am always one of the last to get my Hotline. I seem to get it several weeks after everyone else.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, I will email them! I figured I would wait a few days with the holidays and all, I know it is a crazy time of year for everyone. It's all done by volunteers, right? That must be alot of work!
And that picture of Stogie on the cover is stunning!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is all done by volunteers. Go ahead and email her right away. You never know when she will be available to respond to you. Tonight could be an easy night for answering emails!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got a renewal notice, also. I have to check my subscription. I don't remember when I first subscribed, but I have all my mags, so I can double check.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

I was thrilled to see the two photos of Cosmo in the latest issue of Havanese Hotline, our favorite things page.
(Running with the ball & cuddling with 'Lil Lion').
He also has a glamshot on page 21.
A huge thank you to Jan for sending the photos and to Carolyn for choosing them.
Many thanks to you both and all the staff of Havanese Hotline who give such time and effort year round to produce such a wonderful publication.

Melissa, Stogie made a gorgeous 'Santa Dog' cover. He is doggie eye candy!!


----------



## Carolyn Heaton (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Kara-- Your name was on a database list that generated addresses for the renewal notices. However, your 2008 subscription is considered paid. Thanks. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn Heaton (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Michele-- Subscriptions run from January to December each year. The past practice for mid-year subscriptions was to activate the subscription for the rest of the year and to mail back issues for that year to non-member subscribers. The problem with this was: 1-The subscriptions were hard for us to keep track of, and 2-Sometimes there were no more of the back issues available.

Starting in January 2008, we have changed the procedure. If someone subscribes after the beginning of the subscription year, they may receive the rest of the issues for that year for $10 each. Then they can buy a full-year subscription at the beginning of the subscription year.

Some people subscribed later in 2007, at which time there were no longer copies available for every prior issue in 2007. Therefore, I told those people that the subscription they paid for would start on January 1, 2008. There is no renewal due for those people.

If you have questions, please feel welcome to contact me.
Thanks.
Carolyn

If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Carolyn Heaton (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Susan-- If you would like to subscribe for 2008, please send your name, address, and a check for $40 to:
Katie Shuler
HCA Hotline Non-Member Subscriptions
307 Unity Street
Thomasville, NC 27360

Thanks for your interest.
Carolyn


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great Issue!

Ours came yesterday, I recognized a few Havs  Lookin' good people!

Thanks, Carolyn! I'm happy to hear that, my dear son already scribbled game codes all over the renewal form. lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Carolyn. I sort of figured that's what was going on. I will mail in my renewal ASAP.


----------

